# SAM magazine



## Erich (Feb 24, 2006)

hey guys, anyone get a copy yet of the article on the Dora- 9 in the latest issue of the English mag SAM yet.......thoughts ? Scale Aviation Modelling

Schrumpf-Germane


----------

